# need advice on dead truck & removing/selling Kargo Master ladder rack?



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

well, I'm in a pickle, the ol '84 F-150 needs a bunch of work and on the fence whether to sink a grand into it and keep it as a hauler/dump run and occasional ladder mover, if I fix it up it will be used maybe 2-3 a month and as a back-up vehicle... 

laugh all you want, I do painting, carpentry, and remodel and my '91 volvo 240 wagon is the best vehicle for the job, remember it rains here in seattle a lot of the year... a pickup is good for sheet goods and heavy stuff, that's about it, sucks for power tools...

sunk a ton of money into the truck, $600 for the rack & install, paid $2300 plus maybe $4k in parts and repairs over 3 years, only has 79k miles but a lot of original factory parts, nice body, excellent tranny 4spd and the classic straight 6 engine runs well... needs a new distributor and ECM with some wiring work done, and have the back drum brakes fixed, ****ing tow guy towed it with the E brake on! found out much later and I want to kill this guy!

so either drop a bunch of money in a lean year, get it fixed and maybe get $800 profit selling it as running vehicle, or

sell the rack, and maybe get $400 for the truck not running...

drop the money into it and keep it...

**** that's a hard one....

so my question is anyone ever taken one of these Kargo Master racks off a vehicle and put it on another one? I have a fear some dude will get it off my truck and be unable to re-install on his and I'm stuck with the rack in front of my house... I know they are sorta torqued on in the install process.. anyone have any exp. they can share? I'm afraid selling the rack might be a big can of worms...

hard to give up on the truck after all the work and money I put into it...gotta do something, it's been sitting for 2 years...

here's a pic of the rack, mine is in great shape...that's not my truck...
jordan


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am actually in the market for that exact rack, all tho I have a dodge so I assuming the measurements are off.. Also do you have the rack that will go over caps? 

The Kargo masters i am looking to buy online are the ones that do go over a A.R.E. DCU Cap.


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

by caps I'm assuming you mean a bed liner? they cut a section out of the bedliner.... I can take a look but I don't see how you could possibly ship this thing to chicago... ever taken one apart? not sure about the measurements but the website says the full size 96" bed fits all these models:
F Series, Silverado, Ram, Sierra, Tundra 
jordan


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

jordanski said:


> by caps I'm assuming you mean a bed liner? they cut a section out of the bedliner.... I can take a look but I don't see how you could possibly ship this thing to chicago... ever taken one apart? not sure about the measurements but the website says the full size 96" bed fits all these models:
> F Series, Silverado, Ram, Sierra, Tundra
> jordan


no actually Kargo master makes one that fits over a DCU cap I mean cap not bedliner and I have a short bed so it won't work


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

so no one actually ever taken one of these bad boys off a truck? meh...
jordan


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

here is a picture of my cap from the A.R.E. website (no not my truck) with the standard ladder rack, they make a kargo master that goes up and over the cap...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

here is a picture with the cap with a kargo master going over it...


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe I would put a little money in the truck and keep it . If you sell it , you are just going to have to replace it with something else and you can bet your bottom dollar , it will cost more than what you'd get for it . If you're just tired of it , then that's a different matter .


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Fix it you can't take a load of junk to the dump with a volvo wagon or strap a 40 footer on top .Sell your truck and you will alwalys regret it.unless your buying that new f-250 in the pic


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*clammer...*

you're probably right, it is nice to have the full bed...

I don't use 40's anymore, if I can't get to it with a 32' I'm passin' on it or the client is renting me a lift, life's too short...

I can get my 32', two 28's, and a 24' on the volvo, with a bosch table saw, chop saw, several work bags and buckets inside, and a stack of 8' 2x4s fits perfect up the side of the passenger seat. everything else I get delivered...

my record for boards is $640 worth of 1x4" cedar bevel siding, 8s, 10s, 12s and 14s! on the rack longer stuff on the rack and shorter stuff inside...

you really don't look nearly as cool tho...stacks of boards resting on the dash and ****!:whistling2:

jordan


----------

